# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Zemrat

## pranvera bica

I  dashur kur ty te ritakova

Me mall te madh te perqafova

M'u duk sikur zemrat folen 

Me gjuhen e tyre sa mire vesh u moren.


 Takim ato lane si dikur

Te reja kur ishin plot hir

Cudi,dashuria s'njeh mosh'

Te djeg,te pervelon si prush


Dhe dolen bashke shetitje...

Dhe shkuan ngado,ku deshen

Shpesh te perqafuara,qane

Shpesh te perqafuara,qeshen


Qane per vitet qe shkuan

Vite te ndare te larget

Por dhe me ironi qeshen

Cuditerisht,asgje ,...s'kuptuan

----------


## gjakushi

E them se nga Pranvera Bica kam lexuar pak! Kjo eshte poezia e saj e parë ! Nese vlen thenia se fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz, do te shtoja se pritet nje prurje e mbare artiztike ne rrjedhat poetike! Sepse , poezia Zemrat, ka nje pjekuri , nje funksionalitet, dhe nje sinjal se poetja nga pervoja e jetes , ka force te krijojë art! Sukses !

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

PUTHJA


Puthjen e pare kur me dhe

Me nektarin e krahasova

Dhe te dyten kur pranova

Fluturoja permbi re...

                        Ishin puthje ledhatare

                         Qe vazhdonin per diku...

                         Vecse une isha e dehur

                        S'di ku isha s'di se ku...


Lart ne qiell,a,poshte ne toke

Vec nga puthja dot nuk ndahem

Dhe ne qofshin  genjeshtare...

Syte nga lotet do me lagen...

----------


## pranvera bica

Faleminderit z.Gjakush !  Si gjithmone per te gjithe i vemendshem dhe elegant

----------


## pranvera bica

E vetme po rri ne ket'nate

  Evetme me endren time

  Sodis pemen qe kam perballe

   E vetme dhe ajo ...pa gjethe...


                        Si gjethe veten mendoj

                         Dikur plot jete jeshile

                        Tani e rene buze rruges

                         E lagur, e shkelur ,jetime


  Asnje me nuk me ve re

  Asnje me nuk me shikon

  Mua dikur gjethe e bukur

  Sot e rene aty perdhe ...


                        Mendoj pemen e lulezuar

                        Plot sytha ,te celur ngado

                        Kujtoj gjethen e rrezuar

                        Me pemen me ngjan domosdo...

----------


## pranvera bica

Une te prisja,

         Dhe ti erdhe.

         Por nje gje nuk po kuptoj

        Pse s'te prita ngrohte

        Kur akoma te dashuroj?

----------


## pranvera bica

Syte e tu kur enderrova

Shume i ngjanin detit blu

Kur u zhyta thelle ne ta

Mire te njoha edhe ty


Ishin sy shume te vegjel

Por qe flisnin shume,shume

Nga shkelqimi i tyre i rreme

U verbova shume ,e shkreta une


Kush pas meje ata i njohu

Mua shoejt me dha te drejte

Ata sy shume hileqare

S'mund te pasqyrojne nje det...

----------


## gjakushi

*Per vargjet tua Pranverë !*


*

Nga vargjet tua krijohet cdo cast dritë përjetësie
është lirike e ngrohte me rreze mirësie!

Vjen si dallgë fuqishëm, e shkumzon nga gurra
Tufan mbi gjithçka, ylber që del mbi ura!

Është lirike e mbushur me klithmë nga balada
I shkrin ngricat e shpirtit si serenata !


Është gjithçka ! Ngrohtësi, rreze, dhe ngricë veriu
Dashuri që shton jetën si e do njeriu !*

----------


## pranvera bica

Ec e menduar...

Vetem.Dhe vetem ec

Valle per ku?

Keshtu e lodhur e trishtuar

Pa tjeter per tek ti.

Po ti ku je...Ku?

----------


## gjakushi

*
KU JE SHPIRTI IM???


Ec i menduar neper shtigjet e vetmise

Largesia perej teje me ka bere te vuaj

Valle per ku ia dergon sinjalet  agmisë

 Perse keshtu trishtohem, me thuaj!!! 

Pa tjeter per tek ti jam ne shestim

Po ti ku je...Ku? Shpirti im ?*

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## besarti

pranvera, shum vargje te mira, te ngrohta, te bukura, te sincerta, ... vargje qe pasqyrojne nje kerkim, nje mungese, nje jete dhe nje dashuri!

gjakushi, edhe vargjet e tua me pelqyen, sidomos: ku je shpirti im!

vetem vazhdoni!

----------

pranvera bica (20-06-2020)

----------


## pranvera bica

> pranvera, shum vargje te mira, te ngrohta, te bukura, te sincerta, ... vargje qe pasqyrojne nje kerkim, nje mungese, nje jete dhe nje dashuri!
> 
> gjakushi, edhe vargjet e tua me pelqyen, sidomos: ku je shpirti im!
> 
> vetem vazhdoni!


Besarti!Faleminderit! Edhe nje here Dante Aligeri shkruan:





               NONCE MAGIOR DOLORE CHE RICORDARSI IL TEMPO FELICE,NELLA MISERIA.


Te uroj te shijosh cdo ngrohtesi,bukuri,miresi,dashuri se pastaj do jete vone ,e do perdoresh vargun tone.Pershendetje

----------


## pranvera bica

C'ESHTE KJO NDJENJE?

O ZOT!C'po ndodh me mua tani?
C'eshte kjo ndjenje?O zot!Sa cudi!
Rri, mendohem,kujtohem!Po!Eshte dashuri!
nje idil,i bukur,i paster,i lire....
E dini valle miq qe ndjehem me mire!?

----------


## pranvera bica

...sa Zemra Jane Te Lumtura Sonte...

----------


## riza2008

Përshëndetje Pranvera! Mir se erdhe në kopshin e bukur të poezis me ciklin "Zemrat".Ju uroj udhë të mbarë ashtu si dhe fillimi është shum shpresdhënës. Më pëlqen titulli i temës, se poezia dhe zemra rrafin njëlloj. Muzë pa fund ashtu si vetë serenatat.Respekte

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## gloreta

pergezime dhe nga une Pranvera

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## pranvera bica

> pergezime dhe nga une Pranvera


Faleminderit gloreta!Nuk di a ia vlen te shkruash per zemrat!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Zemra.

Zemer e ime e lenduar
jo nga dashuria e paprovuar
por nga nje semundje e kapluar.

Mjaft me, qetsohu
sheroju zemra ime,
pusho pak,
se jeten dua ta shijoj
deri ne pleqni te jetoj.

Sdi te shrkuaj poezi por ket qe e shkruajta del nga shpirti im.

----------

pranvera bica (23-04-2018)

----------


## ajzberg

Zemra

Nje cast
Reh cmendurisht
Pastaj, qetesi.
Prag stuhie
Dileme petalesh
Te shkulura
Po ,jo
E dashurise

----------


## pranvera bica

> Zemra.
> 
> Zemer e ime e lenduar
> jo nga dashuria e paprovuar
> por nga nje semundje e kapluar.
> 
> Mjaft me, qetsohu
> sheroju zemra ime,
> pusho pak,
> ...


Shume e bukur ,vargjet e shpirtit tingellojne me bukur se ato te stisurat...

----------

